# Resizing for export in lightroom



## kevinfoto (Dec 21, 2011)

Question..please help. I want to export RAW files in Lightroom to burn on a DVD. This is a headshot session. What size should I export to DVD to?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 21, 2011)

What's your goal? Give them to the customer? 
What did they ask for, high quality shots? 
Was it a prints for time shoot? 
Are you expecting to get them to order prints through you?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

You don't export RAW files....you import RAW files, Lightroom processes them and then you export actual image files like JPEG, TIFF etc.  

So what size should you put into the export settings?  That depends on what the images will be used for and/or what was agreed upon beforehand.


----------

